# Out of the hay for a few days



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

A couple of months ago Jeff was looking through the Farmers Exchange and saw an advertisement for an ole timey craft and bluegrass festival in Alabama. The music was very good, lots of things to see and they had a real cannon that was being demonstrated. Added to this was a visit from Barney Fife. I don't think Barney was part of the cannon group but this was so cool . . . southern heritage at its finest.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That stuff is cool. 
Surprised Al Sharpton didn't show up and call it a racist function haha


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

I kept thinking the politically correct would show up but either: 1) they were afraid of the good ole boys & the granny that came in her wheelchair and got up to buck dance; 2) knew Barney had the bullet in his pocket; 3) considered a cannon might be a tad bit dangerous; or 4) are still trying to find the place

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like em for number 4......


----------

